# Funktion One



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

Makes some amazing equipment. I went to Cielo in the meatpacking district of NYC the other night to hear one of my favorite DJ's and the system sounded awesome on the dancefloor! 
Do they make any home audio stuff? Would probably cost an arm and a leg, but mAy be worth it!!


----------



## MaxPowers (Oct 25, 2007)

No they dont make home stuff. FUNKTION-ONE : OFFICIAL WEBSITE

Good product. Too expensive for me though.


----------



## Tehuti (Feb 27, 2010)

in fact they do.

the F81 and F101 are geared toward the home audio environment requiring no processing or eq. They are a 2 way passive cabinet that can give u a little taste of the quality that funktion one audio systems poses. Be careful, they are extremely powerful. I heard them demoed in japan and they had the power of a large system! 

I have a large resolution 5/F221 touring system here in california and the quality far surpasses the greatest home audio gear. Even our resolution 2's (3 way powered full range cabinet) when used as studio monitors (despite their size) have more clarity depth and "resolution" then my high end dynaudio. Funktion-One makes cabinets of all shapes and sizes to fit any environment, with incredible power and sound quality being the norm.


----------

